# My First Rejection(s)



## Jared77 (Feb 9, 2015)

So this whole "submit a short story" thing is new to me.  I've started trying it.

I got what I think is a pretty good rejection letter - by "good" I mean "encouraging."  My very first story, a humorous story called "The Reboot," went to The Magazine of Fantasy & Science Fiction.  (I should say that after I sent that story I send a 2nd story to Clarkesworld and got a quicker rejection, but no feedback.)

But anyway, my letter from F&SF said this: 

*Dear Jared,

        Thank you for letting me read "The Reboot." I liked the premise and thought there were some good lines in this, but it lost momentum for me in the       
        middle part of the story and in the end it didn't win me over. I wish you best of luck finding the right market for it, and I hope to see more stories from you in the future.*


This is good right?


----------



## TKent (Feb 9, 2015)

That is a personal rejection which is very encouraging!


----------



## Jared77 (Feb 9, 2015)

TKent said:


> That is a personal rejection which is very encouraging!



Sweet :grin:

Not that I'm ignoring his actual critique.  I'd love to discuss how it "lost momentum" etc., but probably won't get that chance.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 9, 2015)

I've never sent anything in myself, but that's actually encouraging for me to see when I actually muster the courage to send my work in. They basically critiqued you in a polite manner but what's really nice is they opened up the opportunity for you to submit again. That's super nice


----------

